# Feeding limestone flour



## Rebels (23 January 2010)

I was recommended to give my horse limestone flour as he gets very stressed if not fed at exactly the same time each day so i wanted to try and see if it helped with possible excess stomach acid. Is it added to feed? And how much would you give to a 17.2 warmblood? I think its worth a go if nothing else. thanks.


----------



## christine48 (24 January 2010)

I wouldn't think it will help with stomach acid. It's usually used if horses are lacking calcium in their diets. There are products on the market specifically for reducing stomach acid and ulcers


----------



## shadowboy (24 January 2010)

Its unusual to feed to for anything other than bone problems. I had to feed it to my old horse when he has a hock fracture - and only in small doses. He was 15hh at the time and has 1 tablespoon for 6 weeks.


----------



## bedbug (25 January 2010)

Limestone flour should be fed to help with horses who have week hooves along with Biotin.

Limestone should also be fed if you feed your horse bran and I'm sure there are other reasons to feed limestone but we feed it for hooves on the TB.

Brewers yeast is a good natural calmer as well as good for the gut and a multitude of other things but some horses do not like BY and will turn their noses up at it.


----------



## little_pink_piggies (25 January 2010)

I give mine a rounded teaspoon in each feed (16.2ish TBs), you can't really overfeed as anything excess they just pass out the other end in terms of calcium!

It's alkaline obviously, and I use it because a racehorse trainer had considerable success in stopping his horses windsucking at feed time


----------



## Nari (25 January 2010)

My vet recommended adding a handful to each feed to act as an antacid. Unfortunately he then wouldn't touch his feed so I can't tell you if it worked!


----------



## HazellB (26 January 2010)

It's worked 100% for a wind-sucker we bought with stomach acid and rotten ulcers.

It's pure antacid without the gimmicks feed manufacturers add. I use a heaped wooden spoon in every meal all year round and have done since getting the mare in July. She's a 15.3 Warmblood on 4 small meals a day with full turn out. 

Can't recommend it highly enough.


----------



## Sleepeeze_dad (3 February 2010)

Sounds plausible. Calcium Carbonate (limestone flour) is a good "slow release" alkaline compound - it's used as an acid buffering agent (stops swings of acidity level) in aquaculture (ponds and fish) so why not the same thing in a horses stomach? We use it as bedbug says for my TB's toesies along with biotin. 8 weeks between shoes...


----------

